
Ask HN: How do teams work with databases? - simplyinfinity
In my company we have 4-5 teams, 15-20 databases and 30+ services. When we start working on bigger features it gets harder for us to not break the other services that rely on the same databases.<p>We&#x27;ve talked about making each database be &quot;recreatable&quot; and spawning a new env. for each long lived feature, however getting to that point might be multi year effort.    
We also talked about doing multiple stored procedures for each iteration of the db,     
but that would mean we would all have to do a lot of extra work      
and that still doesn&#x27;t guarantee we won&#x27;t break a lot of services while in development.<p>So how do you approach database development in your company so you don&#x27;t break things all the time?<p>p.s. any books&#x2F;articles that can help guide us to improve our work are also appreciated.
======
verdverm
Do you have automation for building / testing both locally and in CI/CD?

~~~
simplyinfinity
Yes.. sort of.. all projects can be built locally, but not all have automated
tests, and all have CI/CD pipelines

